

Equity Structure for technical lead? - tossit052122

I am looking for some help here and am just wondering what the opinions of others are who have been in my situation before.<p>In this scenario I was approached to be a technical lead on a project. I am in a unique position in that I do not need the cash and I think the concept could be very good though obviously I will not work for strictly equity.<p>I have owned and been part of the sale of my own company previously but have never been brought into a project where I was not the person structuring the deal before, so my question is what should I definitely ask for in the deal and what should I avoid?<p>Restricted stock is obviously high on my list and I was thinking of an upfront payment for server equipment costs that I may incur in the upcoming weeks as well.<p>I am just wondering what sort of structure I should be expecting and what I should be looking for both good and bad<p>Thanks!
======
petervandijck
Why would you incur any costs? Surely the company will pay for servers etc.?

Weird.

